# another glue question



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

My shop is in my unheated garage. In cold winter weather everything fluid goes to the basement. What about glue? specifically Tite Bond II. It dawned on me a couple of days ago that the refrigerator by my work bench never freezes inside. Always around 38-40 degrees. Could the glue be kept in the frige? Would there be any bonding issues, shortened shelf life , etc.?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The glue won't be usable at that low temperature but if you keep it above freezing it won't hurt it. Even glue that has frozen isn't that bad. After freezing it gets stringy and plugs up the tip of the glue bottle. I've strained glue through screen wire after being frozen to get the clumps out. I'm sure repeated freezing would reduce the bonding capability so it should be avoided. I normally carry a bottle of glue in my work truck and sometimes forget to take it out during freezing weather.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Not really an answer to you question but this is from Titebond:

Can Titebond Wood Glues Be Used After They Have Been Frozen?
Yes. While freezing is not recommended, extensive testing indicates that the glues can be frozen and thawed up to five times without compromising performance. If your glue has been frozen, let it acclimate to room temperature and shake/stir to original form.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I had some TB III sit unused for a year. It seems to be thicker. I wonder if I can just stir it up and get it back to life. If this stuff is waterproof what do they thin it with?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The glue has a shelf life like anything else and it getting thick is a symptom of it getting old. It might have set on the store shelf for a year before you let it sit for a year and they only have a two year shelf life. I wouldn't use it for a project that was important however you can thin titebond II with water however add as little as possible. Over-thinning it would be worse than it being old and thick.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. I did buy a new gallon of the TB III. I needed to make some cutting boards. Been using it on regular projects since then.


----------

